# Kein Karpfen??



## 1686christine (22. Okt. 2008)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!! 


Ich habe leider das Problem, dass ich den "Fisch" nicht so vor die Linse bekomme, wie ich gerne möchte, noch ist im Moment mein Teich
etwas trübe, weil ich dort vorgestern geschnitten und saubergemacht habe.

Nun....  ich habe im letzten Jahr paar Fischies geschenkt bekommen, von denen gesagt wurde, sie seien Karpfen.(Aus einem Forellenteich)

Gut, zwei kann ich nun eindeutig als Spiegelkarpfen identifizieren, sind schön groß und haben mittlerweile den schönen goldenen Spiegel an der Seite.

Aber der dritte??? 
Habe schon im Internet unter allen möglichen Karpfenarten und anderen Sorten nachgesehen,...Fehlanzeige:? 

Er ist schon richtig schön groß, teilweise schwarz und wird immer weiß-silberner, schöne Seitenflossen, die seitlich im Wasser schweben und das
Maul ist breiter.

Leider habe ich überhaupt keine schönen Bilder, aber eventuell kann ja einer etwas erkennen.

Versuche natürlich weiterhin noch bessere Bilder zu bekommen.

Was könnte das für einer sein??


----------



## katja (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

hallöle!

also bei aller liebe und anstrengung, selbst wenn ich so guck  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ich seh NIX!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

versuch ihn doch mal mit nem schwimmenden Brötchenstück anzulocken, der taucht dann evtl. auf und nibbelts wech - vielleicht bekommst du so ein besseres Foto. Wenn du noch so ein bissl Vanillearoma (Backzutat) hast, könntes du das als Lecklie aufs schwimmende Brötchenstück träufeln.


----------



## 1686christine (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

Hach... ich versuch doch schon 

Aber keine Bange, ich bleib am Ball 

Christine


----------



## Christine (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

Hallo Christine,

das musst Du auch, denn mit den Fotos könntest Du auch behaupten, es wäre das Monster von Loch Ness - ich würd's glauben


----------



## goldfisch (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

Hallo Christine,
unter der Annahme das es sich um das Problem Karpfen oder __ Goldfisch handelt:
Barteln ---> Karpfen (alle Formen gehören der Art an)
verkümmerte Barteln ---> Hybrid
keine Barteln ---> Carassius - Komplex (__ Giebel, __ Karausche, Goldfische)
sonst viel Spass mit www.fishbase.org
mfg Jürgen


----------



## 1686christine (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

Ha, nun aber 

Besser als vorher, seht selbst


----------



## katja (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

ich hab immer noch  was es für ein karpfen ist, aber er hat, wie ich finde und was man so erkennen kann, eine tolle zeichnung!


----------



## 1686christine (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

Ja, das finde ich auch, der ist total hübsch


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

schön das das mit dem Schwimmbrot so gut geklappt hat - mit Vanillearoma ?

am besten du legst mal einen Kescher aus und lässt das Brot drübber schwimmen, wenn der Dicke kommt kescherst du ihn raus und setzt ihn in ein alternativ Becken zu foooodoomachen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

Sieht irgendwie wie ein Koi aus


----------



## 1686christine (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

 Mmmmhhhh.....

Genau das habe ich auch schon gedacht 

Nur ist der aus einem Forellenteich gefischt worden, wo der nicht reingehörte,
deshalb habe ich den auch geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## Christine (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

Hi,

vielleicht hat ihn jemand dort "entsorgt" - kommt ja leider öfter mal vor


----------



## 1686christine (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

Ich kenne mich mit Kois gar nicht aus, aber sind die nicht mit orange
und bunt oder wie??

Zudem ist der am Anfang noch dunkler gewesen und er scheint sich 
heller zu verfärben in weiß-silber mit schwarz.
Und viel größer (klar) geworden ist der in dem einen Jahr ganz schön. 

Christine


----------



## Christine (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

Kois sind letztendlich auch nur Karpfen. Farben und Muster gibt es viele. Aber wenn Deiner bisher in einem Forellenteich gelebt hat, wird er zumindest temperaturtechnisch abgehärtet sein. Kein Grund, jetzt dem Technikwahn zu verfallen.


----------



## 1686christine (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

Liebe Christine(übrigens, schöner Name gell?)

Meinem (Koi???) Karpfen scheint es prächtig zu gehen, er ist schön 
gewachsen, er sieht super aus.
Also werde ich es im Teich alles so lassen wie es ist, denn alle anderen
Fischies sind auch putzmunter. 

Koi hin, Koi her, hier werden keine extrawürste gebraten, wollen ihn doch nicht in Watte legen. 

Außerdem sind meine Spiegelkarpfen auch sehr schön 

Nur nicht zu sehr verwöhnen....

Christine


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

Hallo Christine

- deinen teichfolienrand hast du mittlerweile abgedeckt ?
- benutzt du wirlich noch den waterwerksfilter bei deinem fischbesatzt ?
- ein paar Pflänzchen kommen noch
- du hast keinen Zaun um den Teich - sind deine Kinder schon groß und die schaukel steht halt einfach nur noch so rum ?


----------



## Frettchenfreund (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

Hallo Christine!

[OT]





> *Teichvolumen in Liter:*
> 8.8.1,50:2



Kannst Du mir das mal bitte erklären?

Oder ist das nur für die Mathenatiker hier im Forum gedacht? [/OT]

.


----------



## chromis (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

Hi,

soweit man es bei der Bildqualität beurteilen kann, ist das schon ein Karpfen.
Nur drängt sich der Verdacht auf, dass der Fisch mit Verpilzungen zu kämpfen hat. Gute Bilder wären hilfreich.


----------



## 1686christine (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

Hallöle Ralf

So viele Fragen auf einmal 

Ich glaube, ich muß doch mal aktuelle Fotos reinstellen 

Werde nachher mal welche machen!
Ja, mein Teichrand ist abgedeckt.
Meine Tochter ist 8 Jahre alt, hat ihr Bronzeschwimmabzeichen, und total 
verständig was den Teich angeht.
Sie hilft mir, aber geht nicht alleine da ran 
(Hoffe ich).
Die Pflanzen habe ich teilweise schon beschnitten und ein paar etwas verjüngt, weil die sich total toll ausgebreitet haben.
Habe Unterwasserpflanzen,..Krebsscheren 4 Stck, __ Wasserpest und
andere, __ Seekanne, __ Hechtkraut, __ Wasserminze, __ Kalmus,Wasserbinse(klein), Hahnenfuss, Tannenwedel, __ Pfeilkraut, __ Iris,__ Bachbunge, __ Fieberklee, Pfeilkraut, Segge usw...Und Randpflanzen wie Gauklerblume, Vergißmeinnicht,__ Bachnelkenwurz,__ Sumpfdotterblume,__ Pfennigkraut usw usw....

Meine Teichtiefe ist 1,70m und nicht wie im Profil 1,50(muß ich noch ändern )
und die Länge wie Breite sind 8m und 8m.

Noch habe ich die Pumpe von Waterwerks, das Wasser sieht gut aus, alle Fische sind sehr munter , aber im nächsten Frühjahr bekomme ich eine 
neue...(wünsche mir eine von Oase..).

Ich, neuerdings "wir" sind am Planen in spätestens 2 Jahren den Teich zu vergrößern , aber noch mehr Fische werde ich nicht einsetzen(das machen die von selber ).

So, erst mal genug

Setze noch mal paar Baustellenbilder rein vom Sommer, aktuelle Folgen.

Gruß Christine


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

schön siehts bei dir aus...  

Dein Teich ist doch schon sehr groß und tief, da willst du wirklich noch vergrößern ? und Viel geld für neue Folie ausgeben  

Wieviele L passen denn nun rein in deinen Teich ?


Hattest du vorher schon einen Teich oder hast du ihn erst seit sommer. Ist deine Tochter somit schon mit einem Teich aufgewachsen ?

Schön das deine Tochter so viel Respekt vor dem Teich hat, wenn sie mal andere Kinder zu dir einläd solltest du allerdings besonders drauf achten das da nix passiert - für Kinder die einen Teich nicht kennen stellt er eine Gefahr dar und du hast da eine Sorfaltspflicht ...

Hast du mal deine Wasserwerte ermittelt ?


----------



## 1686christine (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

So ihr Lieben 

Ich habe ihn...:beeten 

Habe ganz schön nasse Füsse bekommen.

Soll einer sagen, Fische sind nicht "intelligent"....  
Hat mich ne gehörige Portion Geduld gekostet und ich habe mich teilweise von den Fischen echt vera..... gefühlt. 

Bis ich da reingestiegen bin, da war Alarm... 

So, der besagte Fisch sieht sogar Goldig aus, aber der "schöne" weiße Belag ist vielleicht doch ein Pilz, denn das ist so eine Verdickung auf den Schuppen.

Aber seht selbst! 

Ich laß ihn erst mal in der Tonne drin, falls ich ihn behandeln muß.

Ach zu der Frage... Den Teich habe ich im letzten Jahr im August/September angefangen(wollte eigentlich nur Unkraut rupfen!).
Habe von Hand alles selber gemacht, deshalb hat es so lange gedauert.
Bei meiner Terrasse hatte ich endlich mal bißchen Hilfe, aber die Vorarbeit habe ich auch geleistet...ausschachten, Kies besorgen und drauf, begradigen usw.
Derjenige brauchte nur noch die Steine verlegen. 

Teichwasserwerte habe ich noch nicht überprüft, es gibt auch so viele Tests,
Da weiß man gar nicht was alles.
aber ich denke, solange alle Fische und Insekten und Pflanzen usw so munter sind, ist es wohl in Ordnung.

Genug geredet, nun folgen erst mal Fischbilder.


----------



## katja (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

hallo christine!

glückwunsch zum fang 


also wenn das ein pilz ist, ist der arme aber schon ganz schön befallen...

sind die tupfen denn relativ neu oder hat er die schon mitgebracht?

am besten machst du übrigens bei den krankheiten ein neues thema auf, nicht, dass es hier untergeht!!


----------



## hasn3 (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> soweit man es bei der Bildqualität beurteilen kann, ist das schon ein Karpfen.
> Nur drängt sich der Verdacht auf, dass der Fisch mit Verpilzungen zu kämpfen hat. Gute Bilder wären hilfreich.



Hallo Rainer, hast Recht, es ist ein Karpfen, entweder ein __ Graskarpfen oder ein Schupenkarpfen. Das ist aber nur von Bedeutung, wenn man die Sache essenstechnisch sieht, davon gehe ich mal nicht aus, wer ißt schon sein Haustier?????  

Gruß Hans-Carsten


----------



## 1686christine (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

Schäm Dich... 

Gut, nun denke ich auch es ist ein __ Graskarpfen, habe ihn vorher immer nur von oben gesehen und da sah er recht dunkel aus.

Ich glaube auch das Graskarpfen nicht besonders schmackhaft sind oder irre ich??  

Christine


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

sei froh wenn der arme noch diesen winter übersteht. 

deine anderen fischies haben keine probleme ? verlorene schuppen ect. ?



> Teichwasserwerte habe ich noch nicht überprüft, es gibt auch so viele Tests,
> Da weiß man gar nicht was alles.
> aber ich denke, solange alle Fische und Insekten und Pflanzen usw so munter sind, ist es wohl in Ordnung.



Falsch  

ein Streifentest ist schnell gekauft und schnell gemacht, sobald du tiere hälst solltest du auch die werte kontinuierlich prüfen

solch ein test kostet nicht viel und ist in fast jedem baumarkt erhältlich, ich hab meinen bei Horn*ach gekauft

Bitte tu mir den Gefallen und prüf mal die werte


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

huuuch es gibt ein neues thema zu diesem armen fischie, also schreib ich da ma besser das o.g. rein


----------



## 1686christine (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

Hast Recht, werde mich gleich mal auf die Socken machen in den Fre.. napf und in die Teichecke gucken  nehme meinen Fotoapparat mal mit und frage den Chef mal was der Fisch haben könnte.

Oh Mann, nun wird mir doch etwas Bange.... 

Die anderen werde ich dann wohl auch mal begutachten.

Christine


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

  na denn vierl Erfolg +++ denke Positiv !


----------



## 1686christine (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

So, Teichwerte ermittelt 
Gebe mal durch:
-NO3   ca 5
-NO2        0, keine Verfärbung
-GH      >6
KH         3
PH         6,8

Gruß Christine


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

leider hab ich die Optimumwerte grad nicht im Kopf  

ich bin halt eher so der Farbenvergleicher   ... wenn du einen JBL Streifentest hast, kannst du deinen mit dem auf dem Behälter angegebenen Werten vergleichen.

Gut ist schonmal das Nitrit (No2) nicht nachweisbar ist , dein Ph wert ist auch ok (optimum ist 7-8) und der Gh wert sollte auch ok sein da er ja über 5 liegt.

Unsere spezies können die sicher noch was zu den anderen werten sagen.

Es könnte halt nun noch sein das sich durch die leider schlechte Filterung der waterwerksanlage einige keime im wasser befinden, ich glaub diese anlage hat eine 11W UVC lampe - diese ist für deine teichgröße unterdimensioniert - da müsste ich wirklich mal wissen weiviel Liter du ca in deinen Teich gepumpt hast.

Hast du die UVC mal kontrolliert ob sie noch läuft (von außen gibts da so ein kleines loch durch das du einen kleinen hellblauen punkt sehen müsstest) - niemals die lampe rausholen und direkt in das UV licht sehen !

Du kannst ja auch mal den Glaskörper kontrollieren ob da Belöag dran ist und dann saubermachen.

Aber selbst für eine geringe Teichentkeimung dürfte die UVC zu klein sein.

Mehr Tipps hab ich leider momentan nicht für dich - hier sind nun die anderen auch mal gefragt !


----------



## 1686christine (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

Lieber Ralf

Die teichwerte sind laut Beschreibung in Ordnung. 

Ich war eben mit Fischie sogar schnell mal beim Tierarzt!
Die hat erst mal einen Abstrich gemacht und das Ergebnis bekomme ich leider erst am nächsten Mittwoch.

Solange lasse ich Fischie erst mal in seiner Box(wenn er das da übersteht).

Ich danke Dir sehr für Deine Tipps und Deine Bemühung und natürlich allen anderen auch!! 

Lieben Gruß Christine


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

Hi,

das ist ein Cyprinus carpio (__ Schuppenkarpfen), kein Grasfisch / __ Graskarpfen / __ Weißer Amur (der hat eine andere Körperform, Farbe, Rückenflosse, ein kleineres tieferliegendes Auge und keine Barteln ). Die weißen Flecken sind aber mit Sicherheit keine Verpilzung (schimmelige Beläge lassen sich abstreifen). Sieht eher wie ein "Farbdefekt" aus

MfG Frank


----------



## BA83043 (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*

Es kann keina Amur oder Grasfisch ( nie hRaskartpfen nennen) sein weil diese nie barteln haben es handelt sich um ne Wildform des heutigen Schuppen Karpfen erkennt man daran das die wildform nicht su hochrückig ist
vermutlich ist es ne farbliche abweichung oder ne kreutzung aus koi und __ wildkarpfen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Kein Karpfen??*



BA83043 schrieb:


> Es kann keina Amur oder Grasfisch ( nie hRaskartpfen nennen) sein weil diese nie barteln haben es handelt sich um ne Wildform des heutigen Schuppen Karpfen erkennt man daran das die wildform nicht su hochrückig ist
> vermutlich ist es ne farbliche abweichung oder ne kreutzung aus koi und __ wildkarpfen



Hi,

immer mal aufs Datum des Beitrages achten. Mittlerweile, nach 4 Jahren wird der __ Schuppenkarpfen sicher hochrückiger sein.
Ne Kreuzung Koi/Wildkarpfen kanns auch net sein, das sind beides die gleiche Fischart

MfG frank


----------

